# problema con caida de intensidad en leds por puerto paralelo



## Guille DJ (Sep 20, 2006)

wens seguro que algunos ya me conoceis por haberme ayudado antes y demas, ya os comente mi proyecto de ampliar el puerto lpt a 32 canales, y manejarlos  a mi antojo, pues bien, eso ya esta conseguido, ahora a uno de los 4 grupos de 8 salidas lpt le he puesto 32 leds de alto brillo en conjuntos de 4 paralelos, a cada salida con lo cual se obtiene un efecto muy bonito combinando colores, ahora bien al encender todas las salidas se aprecia notablemente una bajada del brillo de estos leds, no produciendo el efecto de alto brillo deseado, aconsejadme que debo poner entre medias de los leds y la etapa de las salidas para evitar este descenso de intensidad.

espero sus respuestas,

un saludo


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 22, 2006)

me comentaron que le pusiera un operacional, como lo veis?
8 operacionales? le he puesto un uln2803 que si digo la verdad se que por dentro lleva 2 transistores en darlington pero no funciono, aconsejadme algo 

un saludo


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2006)

Seria importante saber como controlas los LED, o sea de donde sacas la corriente para poder tener una idea mejor del tema.

Mas que un operacional se me ocurre que te puede resultar mejor un array de transistores que vienen en encapsulado DIP, como el ULN2004 o similar, aunque son de 7 y necesitarias de 8.


----------

